
Flawed Design, Lax Oversight Led to ‘Astounding’ Miami Bridge Collapse - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/22/us/bridge-collapse-florida-international-university-NTSB.html
======
dfcagency
The NTSB document -
[https://www.ntsb.gov/news/events/Documents/2019-HWY18MH009-B...](https://www.ntsb.gov/news/events/Documents/2019-HWY18MH009-BMG-
abstract.pdf) \- is absolutely phenomenal.

It's so fact based, well articulated that it gives me faith in government.

------
dang
This isn't technically a dupe but is related to an earlier post that's
currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21329870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21329870).
It would be better to add a link to this article to the thread there.

~~~
js2
I hadn't seen that pdf when I submitted this, but once I did I added a comment
there to this story.

------
opwieurposiu
Link to youtube version of report:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBjntrebxj8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBjntrebxj8)

